# scheduling conflict



## readytogo (1 Nov 2010)

Hello all,

            So after spending any number of months going through the application process and being accepted and starting BMQ weekend I have a potential concer.  Pertaining to my civi job there is a potential that I am going to be strong armed into a 6 on 6 off rotation in Fort Mcmurray.  For obvious reasons I think this is going to cause  a conflict with my training schedule?  Is there any room for work conflicts or am i going to have to recourse or be forced into leaving the military completely?????  


RTG


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Nov 2010)

Nothing helpful to say, but any chance you could re-word this?  "Concer."  looks awfully like "cancer" to a caffeine deprived brain on a Monday morning.  Good luck with your situation.


----------



## Brasidas (1 Nov 2010)

readytogo said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> So after spending any number of months going through the application process and being accepted and starting BMQ weekend I have a potential concer.  Pertaining to my civi job there is a potential that I am going to be strong armed into a 6 on 6 off rotation in Fort Mcmurray.  For obvious reasons I think this is going to cause  a conflict with my training schedule?  Is there any room for work conflicts or am i going to have to recourse or be forced into leaving the military completely?????
> 
> ...



There's no way that'll fly for weekend BMQ.  Students may miss training, for example being sick, but there's a limit as to what may be missed, and I don't see course staff being able to allow you to continue while missing as much as you will.

Have you already begun this course? I notice that you're working in Fort Mac, and there are students from Edmonton and Red Deer on a weekend course in Edmonton atm.

I'd be honest, inform your chain of command of your situation, and attempt to be re-coursed somewhere in the summer.


----------



## desert_rat (2 Nov 2010)

RTG;

Sorry to hear of this potential conflict...

I know it's no magic bullet 8), but maybe there's something on the Canadian Forces Liaison Council website that could further your cause with your employer:

http://www.cflc.forces.gc.ca/pub/index-eng.asp

at the above URL maybe check out:
# Reservists’ Guide to Employer Support
# Employers’ Guide to Supporting Reservists

and...

http://www.cflc.forces.gc.ca/ees-pae/rap-par/rap-par-eng.asp


----------



## readytogo (2 Nov 2010)

Agreed Stacked I would be dissapointed as well, my big concern is the training schedule for BMQ and BMQ-L worse comes to worse perhaps my employer will work with me on this, its not even a for sure thing yet.  Im sure theres a way through this


RTG


----------



## readytogo (3 Nov 2010)

Good news today, I spoke to my suprivisor and he said if the job in mcmurray does happen he is willing to work something out so I can continue training( Sympathetic since his brother in law is in the CF in Ottawa apparently)  Thats a load off of my mind ;D

RTG


----------



## Final (3 Nov 2010)

readytogo said:
			
		

> Good news today, I spoke to my suprivisor and he said if the job in mcmurray does happen he is willing to work something out so I can continue training( Sympathetic since his brother in law is in the CF in Ottawa apparently)  Thats a load off of my mind ;D
> 
> RTG


Congratulations man!  I guess things always have a way of working themselves out  .  Good luck with everything.


----------

